# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  bolne bradavice

## andiko

opet sam se sjetila zašto ne volim dojenje :Sad:  sad me vec neka dva tjedna fakat bole, nikako proć. kod mene uijek nešto... niti crveno, niti bijelo. bole i na dodir. uhhhh kaj da radim? beba ima 4 mj. on jede kao i do sad (slabo :Wink: )

----------


## Aurora*

Mene je bolila samo jedna bradavica i nevjerojatno dugo vremena mi je trebalo da osvijestim taj problem. 

Ispocetka je bol bila podnosljiva, ali kao da se pojacavala sve dok mi dojenje na toj dojci nije postalo prava muka. Takodjer me bolilo i na dodir. 

Onda sam isla iscitavati o tom problemu na internetu i nisam se mogla naci u onome sto se najcesce navodi kao uzrok boli, a to je soor. Ni ostali uzroci mi se nisu cinili vjerojatni. Sve dok jednoga dana nisam gledala bebu kako doji i zaprepasteno shvatila da ne hvata bradavicu kako treba.  :Shock: 

Stvar je u tome da je ona od pocetka odlicno prihvatila dojku, a ja sam dugo vremena pazila da bradavicu hvata kako treba. Zato pojma nemam kada ju je pocela hvatati pogresno i kako je moguce da mi je trebalo toliko vremena da to uocim.

U glavnom, cim je beba ponovo pocela pravilno hvatati bradavicu i bol je nestala.

----------


## andiko

ma daj  :Shock:  ma moji nikad nisu hvatali kak treba. ovaj pogotovo. prima i pusta cijelo vrijeme. jako rijetko to nekad slici na hranjenje. kod nas je to borba za opstanak  :Sad:  onda mi je čudno da me bradavice ne bole cijelo vrijeme...

----------


## Aurora*

Ako je tako onda bih ja bila gotovo sigurna da je i kod tebe u tome problem. Probaj nekako drzati bebinu glavicu tako da su joj nosic i bradica priljubljeni uz dojku, a usta siroko otvorena... Ma sigurno znas vec i sama kako bi pravilno to trebalo izgledati. 

Vjerojatno ce se beba zestoko opirati ako je naucila drugacije, ali mislim si da je i njoj lakse sisati ako pravilno hvata pa se vrijedi potruditi. Pokusaj i javi da li pomaze.

----------


## (maša)

Kada se bol točno javlja i koliko traje?

----------


## andiko

bole cijelo vrijeme. i na dodir. sad vec dva tjedna....ali polako se stišava konačno. kroz svako dojenje sam imala bolne faze. dođe i ode.

----------


## zibba

Moja mala će 9 mj i zadnjih dana me bole bradavice, ne tokom dojenja nego na dodir. Dojenja samo po sebi je ok i nema problema, ali me ovo izludjuje. Ima li tko ideu u čemu je problem?

----------


## (maša)

Mjenjaju li bradavice boju kad krene bol?

Sisa li dijete mirno? (mene su znale boljeti par dana ako bi izvodili egzibicije tokom podoja  :Smile: )

----------


## Optimisticna

imam pitanje. Dojim tek desetak dana, beba fino papa i bas se vakumira na cicu, bradavice su mi dosta velike i beba je uzme duhoko. dobio je za 10 dana 300 g i pedijatrica je zadovoljna. Medjutim bradavice me bole za poludit prvih pola minute sisanja. Kao da mi neko svrdla iglom iznutra,oznojim se kad on zine. Oce to prestati ili gijesim u necemu? inace nisu upaljene i premazem ih s malo istisnutog mljika.

----------


## (maša)

Čestitam na dečkiću  :Smile: 

Ukoliko si sigurna da je položaj dobar, usne izvrnute prema van, jezik između dojke i donje usne, nema zvukova tokom podoja (coktanja, klikanja...) i bradavica nije oštećena, dijete je cijelim tijelom okenuto prema tebi i priljubljeno uz tvoje tijelo, može se raditi o početnom uhodavanju dojki.

To bi trebalo prestati kroz tjedan-dva.

Možeš si olakšati tako da:
- češće mjenjaš položaje da se ne nadražuje stalno isto mjesto
- ukoliko se ne radi o sooru nakon podoja istisnuti malo mlijeka pa premazati bradavicu
- prije podoja bradavicu premažeš kockicom leda ili smrviti led i staviti u ručnik pa držati malo na badavici

----------


## anabeg

neznam dali pišem na pravu temu,upravo sam se registrirala :Smile: 

luda sam već od bolova..moja princeza ima za  koji dan 14mjeseci i još uvijek dojimo 2-3 puta dnevno(uglavnom sisa prije spavanja)..ali grize :cupakosu:  
prvih par dana se to dalo izdržati,ali sad su bolovi toliko jaki da sam u iskušenju da odustanem od dojenje,iako iskreno mislim da mi to nebi pošlo za rukom samo tako, jer se sa sisanjem uspavljuje..ima 12zubića i kako god da se namjestim ona grize,..nekad to nije samo ugriz nego razvlačenje bradavice ali da bi ju razvlačila mora je dobro zagristii..na bradavicama nema rana,ali valjda je taj dio toliko već iziritiran da čim je sad stavi u usta boli za poluditi..mislila sam je još koji mjesec dojiti,ali nastavi li se ovako morati ću odustati..jel netko imao slično ili isto iskustvo,dali ima načina da je odvratim od toga,..probala sam joj pokazati mimikom i riječima da je to bolno,odmaknem se malo dok to radi..ali ništa,njoj je to sve presmješno...

Savjet?

hvala

----------


## seven of nine

Draga anabeg, dobrodosla!  :Smile:  

Moj savjet bi ti bio da nastavis raditi ovo sto i sad radis, ali da budes odlucnija. Znaci, odlucno reci NE!, daj joj do znanja da te boli i svaki puta kad zagrize, ti izvadi bradavicu iz njenih usta ( vjerujem da vec znas kako to uciniti, ali ipak cu reci: gurnes svoj mali prst u njen kut usana i njezno izvuces bradavicu ).Zao mi je, ali mislim da je to jedini ucinkoviti nacin- inace ce tvoja curka sve shvatiti kao zabavu. Nema nikakvog smisla da ti trpis bol.

----------


## anabeg

hvala na savjetu seven of nine :Smile: 

neznam jeste vi imale te faze sa svojom djecom,ali moja je trenutno u toj fazi da se ona samo smije na svako moje NE! I što ja to glasnije i odlučnije kažem to je njen smijeh jači :Smile: 
inače na taj način izvlačim bradavicu,znači da gurnem svoj mali prst pa izvučem,ali ima situacija,kad me zagrize toliko jako da se ja automatski odmaknem(ko da me struje stresla hehe) i tad je bol još veća naravno,jer je njoj vilica stisnuta...gornji zubici su u pitanju,donjima ne grize jer joj smeta jezik...kako sam i rekla vanjskih oštećenja bradavice zasad ne vidim,ali otisci zubiju su prisutni još neko vrime nakon dojenja..svakako ću se još neko kratko vrime truditi da ovo prestane,ali ako ne bude poboljšanja,morati ću prekinuti iako mi je jako ža zbog toga..u početku dojenja sam se jako puno trudila da održim to dojenje..ona je slabo napredovala na težini 2 i 3 misec života,pedijatrica je predlagala obrok dohrane,ali nisam htjela..naime,imam i stariju djevojčicu i nju sam dojila samo 2mjeseca..najviše iz neznanja..starija je isto 2-3mjesec života malo dobila na težini,isto sam dobila savjet od pedijatrica da dam obrok dohrane što sam i napravila i kad je prvi put probala dudu,sisu više nije htjela ni pogledati..zato sam s ovom drugom bila malo pametnija,nisam davala dohranu,sačekala sam koji tjedan,jer sam virovala da će se to sve stabilizirati i da samo triban biti uporna..i zaista je i bilo tako...al sad ovo sa zubicima :Sad:

----------


## marusha99

Imam ragadu na desnoj dojci I dojimo na njoj sa sesiricem. No cini mi se da, iako beba poteze lijepo I cuje se gutanje, da ne ide mlijeko ide sporije I da nije LD onakav kao na lijevoj u biti uopce ga ni ne osjecam sad sa sesiricem.
Je li netko jos imao slicno iskustvo? Hvala!

----------


## Kaae

Nisam imala problema s prepoznavanjem letdowna sa sesiricem, ali razlika izmedju dojenja sa i bez silikona je ogromna. (Do te mjere da ce mi sad, nakon skoro mjesec dana dojenja, a tek par dana bez sesirica, otpasti i sise i bradavice, a nemamo problema s prihvatom i polozajima.)

----------


## izzy-nikky

Pozdrav svima! Bebica je 7 tj. stara i iskljucivo na prsima. Na lijevoj dojci je sve dobro, lijepo prihvati i fino se napapa, ali nam je desna koma!!! Bol je gotovo neizdrziva, bradavica osjetljiva, nakon podoja areola zarko crvena, a bradavica skroz bijela na vrhu. Kad beba pocne vuci uzasno boli pa malo popusti kad krene ali ne nestane nikad! Sto duze vuce to sve jace boli a ona konstantno ispusta bradavicu i place i tako svaki put. Boli i nakon podoja i probada nekih 15-20 minuta. Dali je netko imao slican problem?

----------


## nanimira

> Pozdrav svima! Bebica je 7 tj. stara i iskljucivo na prsima. Na lijevoj dojci je sve dobro, lijepo prihvati i fino se napapa, ali nam je desna koma!!! Bol je gotovo neizdrziva, bradavica osjetljiva, nakon podoja areola zarko crvena, a bradavica skroz bijela na vrhu. Kad beba pocne vuci uzasno boli pa malo popusti kad krene ali ne nestane nikad! Sto duze vuce to sve jace boli a ona konstantno ispusta bradavicu i place i tako svaki put. Boli i nakon podoja i probada nekih 15-20 minuta. Dali je netko imao slican problem?


Ta bijela bradavica i mene muči pa pratim. Jel te možda bole bradavice tipa kad se naježiš ili kad se ukrute na hladnoći i sl.? Netko je nedugo podignuo temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/53744-R...bolnog-dojenja i mogu ti reći da sam se ja bome prepoznala u njoj i prije dojenja sam stavila topli oblog i bilo je manje bolno. Al dobro,nek se savjetnice jave.

----------


## izzy-nikky

Bradavice bole na svaki podrazaj. Osjecaj je slican onome kad zagrizes led pa te strefi ona bol!!! Uglavnom, taj blister je bio dosta vidljiv i pukao je, tada je i bol popustila i vise me ne boli tijekom podoja, ali mi se zato obje dojke zastopavaju!!!! Muku mucimo s cicanjem za poludit! Prije podoja namacem dojke u vrucu vodu, strcnem syntocinon sprej i dam maloj da cica, nesto jede nekih 5 min i to je to, pa opet na drugoj. Poslije s iglom malo procackam ako vidim nesto bijelo i tak svaki put. Vec sam luda i premorena. Ima li tko kakav dobar savjet?

----------


## zutaminuta

Mene ne boli samo bradavica nego nešto unutra, pri vrhu je onako neugodno. Uglavnom doji s lijeve jer je ta normalna, a desna je zakržljala. Sada je ta lijeva prilično izraubana, ajmo tako reći, a kako je mala hvata bez milosti i to se još zna otpojit, pripojit, i tako par puta za redom, jer joj dođe, sisa lijeva pati i zna boliti iznutra. Onda turam desnu, ali desnu uvijek brzo posrče i počne negodovati, traži lijevu, a ova na oporavku.

----------


## Mrcinica

Znam da ovo nije najbolje mjesto za moje pitanje, ali ne znam gdje da drugdje postavim. Dakle, trudnica sam i nastojim se sto bolje informirati o dojenju. E sad, imam problem s bradavicama i ne znam hoce li to utjecati na dojenje jer ne znam ni sama sto to tocno imam. Na samim bradavicama imam nekakve nakupine necega, ne znam ni sama kako bih to najbolje opisala. Kao nekakva sitna roznata nakupina koju bez problema mogu iscackati da otpadne, ali je problem sto se stalno stvara. Kad sam pitala dr sto je to, on je rekao da nije nista strasno, kao neki pigment. Imam to vec godinama. Jel bi to mogle biti gljivice? I hoce li to otezati izlazak mlijeka?

----------

